# Check me out with my new skills!



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

guys i'm REALLY chuffed today, going on from my 'stick my chest out moment' with my new windows i decided to make somehing that is not only functional but will look nice too.

A garden planter for my Sister in laws new bare garden! It will be planted up with some winter flowers and painted in forest green exterior fence panel treatment.

The beginning!







marking and cutting to length the uprights and cross members in 2x2 stock

No chop saw or cut off saw in my workshop so its cut square by hand



























Next the tennons were cut all in one go (one side at a time)










No pics of the mortice im afraid as the picture was corrupted.

Next i simply cut the shiplap to length and slotted it into the long motrices in the uprights and glued one side together and clamped it up.









Then i did the other side and then all 4 sides wiere assebled and glued.
I had a to make do with some inventive methods of clamping as i didnt have any big enough ) i have ordered some today!)










Now the finished item










All rights of the design go to Mailee! ( i asked him first if i cold copy it and he agreed)

Im chuffed to bits with it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Looks good. :sold: Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I can see why you are excited. That is one very nice project. I am most impressed by your hand saw skills, that is some very square cutting.

Your sister in law will be one happy camper when you give it to her.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Great project and you did a fine job - but what is that tool is that in the second photo - I do not think I have one of those???


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations on a job well done, including the photo shoot. It's obvious why you're wagging your tail. Being Pine, what are you going to line it with?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Fourleftpaws said:


> Great project and you did a fine job - but what is that tool is that in the second photo - I do not think I have one of those???


I think landscapers use them. They're called sod cutters.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

nice!!! That pattern in your corner stiles looks VERY familiar to me! Works great. Form and function at its best!


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys.

Harry, It has a plastic square garden planter that sits inside it so it can be taken out and another one with spring/summer flowers put back in and so on.

Nickbee, nice joint there, looks very accurate, i was concerned with mine about the distance between the 2 converging mortices, If i made the mortices any deeper i feared it may compromise its strength and and up with it snapping the inner most slice of the upright off and leaving me with a one sided mortice.

I shall be making another one i think too, with a couple of design / production modifications.

I may make the top and bottom bearers 3*2 to allow me to cut individual mortices and offset them so they dont clash through the corner post which will add strength and should help to keep the warping at bay from the british weather!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice work. I like the tight joints very nice.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Ya Loco... I do a test cut and then look to see how things seem. Once things are glued up you are solid. 

I'll be posting a new project in the next few days when it’s done. A rail / stile stained glass cube lamp. I did the same joints in the corner stiles. Fun Times!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I am well impressed Locoboy. It turned out very well indeed. Glad I glad I could be of help to you. :sold:


----------

